

How to get a (good) job developing apps - satjot
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57551318-94/how-to-get-a-good-job-developing-apps/

======
droithomme
I am skeptical about the article's claims that $15 an hour is a typical rate
for a qualified app developer:

"Developers like TapFame because it means the difference between taking an
outside job for $15 an hour vs. a TapFame-found job for $100 an hour."

The author does not cite any reference for why he believes $15 is how much
their consultants would be paid outside their system. Particularly given that
they suggest their consultants in the top 15% of developers, as they say they
reject 85% of all applicants. Given that applicants have to have a proven
history of app development to even be considered, it is likely the ones they
choose are in an even smaller group than top 15% of all developers since most
developers in the general market have not independently developed and deployed
mobile apps. Perhaps it is the top 5%. Are the top 5%, those with a proven
history of successful mobile app creation and deployment, really only being
typically paid $15 an hour on the open market? It seems unlikely this is true.

------
orta
I'm in a (good) job developing apps (we're hiring BTW:
<http://art.sy/job/developer> ) and my experience it has always been the same
thing. People that I know have recommended me, have read my blog posts and got
in touch or have read my code and looked through my website and got in touch.

This looks like a linkedin for developers, it seems like a strange pivot from
a "sweepstakes engine that any developer could drop into a game with the aim
of raising awareness and loyalty" but I imagine they got to know quite a few
developers in that time. Best of luck, it's hard to find good devs. What I
thought was interesting is that they are counting on Windows mobile being the
next big thing for mobile developers, is there much going on with the
platform?

~~~
hackinthebochs
>Windows mobile being the next big thing for mobile developers, is there much
going on with the platform?

Honestly, I don't see how anyone can be anything but bullish on Windows Phone
long term. It has the backing of MS, which in itself will guarantee a decent
sized user base. Also, a large amount of Android's success is simply because
its on cheap phones, and its the only alternative for the "anything but
iphone" crowd. Everyone buys an iphone because its an iphone. I would wager
the vast majority of Android sales are by default rather than because its an
Android. Once windows breaks into this segment we're going to see some big
moves in terms of market share.

~~~
snuze
The challenge for Microsoft is that Google essentially gives Android away for
free. How can Microsoft compete in the cheap phone space, which you admit is a
large part of Google's success, when Microsoft keeps charging for their OS?

